# Halloway Dam



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Here's a pic of Halloway Dam I took 5/12/02, after a lot of rain.








I have seen a fair number of Walleye and some BIG cats come out of those tailwaters. Note the guy on the right side of the picture, it gives an idea of scale. Biggest dam I know of in S. E. MI. Anyone know any bigger?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

WoW we'll have to fish that this summer at night for sure!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

ESOX,
Location of Holloway Dam?

Yeah I know I could look it up, but if you don't mind just tell me


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sounds good to me! Do I smell an outing?


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Amos:

The Holloway Dam/Resevoir is about 20 miles ENE of Flint.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Thanks Mags.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sorry about that Amos, you posted while I was typing. Try this:
http://mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?zo...UUND6/Z2+AAfMCRl6BbPCSjotlTfMqX8tXLWmeDtxEXA=


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

Let me know I'll stop by for a while and do some fishin with you guys!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I think the Barton Dam in Ann Arbor and French Landing dam in Belleville (both on Huron River) are larger (taller) than the dam pictured. Barton is about 30 feet high and Belleville is at least the same, if not higher. 

I visited the bottom of Barton Dam in Feb 2001 when there was a huge flood, and the volume of water coming over the dam was terrifying.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks Kroppe, I'll have to check them out, they are even closer to home.I just don't get down that way often, but I think I'll have to start, especially with some of Ypsiflys reports. Do you ever see any big Cats being caught at either of them?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

gunrod, 

I haven't seen any catfish caught but a guy who works at the Ann Arbor Public Library catches them all the time at the bottom of Barton Dam. As fas as fishing at the bottom of Belleville Dam, I have never had any luck because it's pretty hard to fish anywhere near the dam. 

I also hear catfish are caught below Superior Dam in Ypsilanti. It's a pretty popular fishing spot.


----------



## lzqwhr (May 3, 2002)

I grew up around Holloway. If your fishing it and want to try for cats, you may have good luck at the Mt. Morris Road bridge where it crosses over the reservoir. That's where the Flint River channel flows through underneath the bridge and I have seen some nice cats taken there. Also good walleye fishing from that bridge north into Columbiaville, if your in a boat.


----------

